# Big box store HSS defects



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

A few months ago, I bought a HSS724 from a big box store. It was delivered on a pallet pretty much fully assembled. I have not had a chance to run it yet, but I just noticed this.

It's not a big deal. It's just a little time on the grinder and some spray paint. But mistakes from the factory usually come in clusters. So was there anything else, that people encountered, that I should look out for as I go over everything? This is not meant to be a Honda bashing thread.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you save money over the dealer?


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

I never priced one out at the dealer, but I doubt it. It was Home Depot. My main 2-stage blower was still apart on the garage floor. I did not have full confidence it would even function before I might need it. And on the Home Depot site, models were showing up as available only to be gone 15 minutes later. So I just got one out of FOMO.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

That's not a defect. All are like that so you can tap the pin out if you need to but as is it won't budge.
My 1332 has exactly that same pin and it doesn't move....unless if you needed to disassemble the chute deflector for some reason.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

Nshusky said:


> That's not a defect. All are like that so you can tap the pin out if you need to but as is it won't budge.
> My 1332 has exactly that same pin and it doesn't move....unless if you needed to disassemble the chute deflector for some reason.


I see. I just assumed since all of the older HS blowers had the pin ends not overlapping, that was the intended product. Regardless, I will be grinding that off. The one end will eventually scrape the paint off my chute hinge.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

nikko7501 said:


> Regardless, I will be grinding that off.


I would not. The overlapping design is an improvement/revision to the earlier design to provide tension...


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

tabora said:


> I would not. The overlapping design is an improvement/revision to the earlier design to provide tension...
> View attachment 186198


I normally don't like to modify things from the manufacturer. And I suppose if Honda engineers felt they needed to modify a design, then there was enough need to do so. That and if multiple people/people with weight here feel this would be a mistake. I will keep it as is and just keep an eye on it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> did you save money over the dealer?


someone in another thread said honda has been starting to do the big box store thing instead of taking care of their dealers and continuing to do dealer only sales.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> honda has been starting to do the big box store thing


Honda has been selling to BBSs at least since the HSS machines came along in 2015, but initially you couldn't buy the electric start models there.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> Honda has been selling to BBSs at least since the HSS machines came along in 2015, but initially you couldn't buy the electric start models there.


i am just going off info provided in another thread. it really just seem like honda dealers may be headed the same way most other dealers went after big box stores took over sales. 








Honda snowblower availability


I called around to a few local dealers for to buy a HSS928AWD and they all said they are out of stock. 2 of them said that Honda isn't using local dealers to sell them anymore and relying on HD/Lowes instead. Is there any truth to this? What is a good alternative to the HSS928AWD ?




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> i am just going off info provided in another thread.


Well, he's a noob (3 posts); maybe not the best source of info? All Honda dealers including BBSs have had lower stock levels this year due to component shortages...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> Well, he's a noob (3 posts); maybe not the best source of info? All Honda dealers including BBSs have had lower stock levels this year due to component shortages...


still doesn't mean the info he shared is wrong. i would assume BBS are likely getting priority over dealers because they are buying in bulk where dealers are only taking a certain amount each year. would you rather sell to a big company that will take 10k or a dealer that will only take 100


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Or the dealers buy only so many and have just run out and there are no more to be had!

Big box can shift from one region with snow to one that has not had any.


----------

